# zu große jpeg verkleinern



## judith (5. August 2004)

hallo, ich habe gerade ein problem, ich muss ziemlich große jpeg's verkleinern. sie habe alle so eine größe zwischen 11 und 25 MB und ich muss sie so  zwischen 4 -1MB hinbekommen.
wie gehe ich da vor?
ich habe z. b. den tip bekommen: ich soll z.b. von 2000x1000 px auf 1500x750 px machen und dann unscharf maskieren
ich weiß leider aber nicht wo ich das einstelle (habe ne englische version und bin nicht so sprachbegabt) und ich arbeite sonst auch eher mit dem illustrator und bin nicht so'n photoshopkenner.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

mfg judith


----------



## Clubkatze (5. August 2004)

Was für Bilder sind denn 25mb groß? :suspekt: 

Also erstmal solltest du sagen, ob du Bilder von der Bildgröße, also Breite x Höhe verkleinern willst oooder, von der Dateigröße (mb).

Generell würde ich dir raten, falls du die Bilder nicht in Originalgröße brauchst, sie erstmal kleiner zu machen, beispielsweise 1500x750 etc, dann werden sie schon von der Dateigröße her kleiner... dann kannste sie noch mit der Option "für Web speichern" die Dateigröße betreffend noch kleiner machen, indem du sie in der Qualität etwas reduzierst.


----------



## judith (5. August 2004)

naja bei den datein handelt es sich um geographische karten, wo ich die qualität natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissen prozentsatz reduzieren kann, da man ja sonst nichts mehr drauf sieht, d.h. natürlich auch, ich kann die größe (von den maßen her) nicht beliebig verkleinern.
mfg


----------



## Clubkatze (5. August 2004)

Probier doch einfach mal das was ich dir gesagt habe - siehst dann ja wie weit du´s reduzieren kannst damit du noch was erkennst


----------



## MBiker (5. August 2004)

Das englische Pendant zu "Unscharf maskieren" lautet: "Unsharp Mask"!
Aber ich würde es erstmal mit verkleinern und dem "Optimierungsfenster" in ImageReady ausprobieren!

Grüße

.:MBiker:.


----------



## Semostar (6. August 2004)

Hallo

Schau mal bei der Auflösung...

Angenommen Du willst die Datei ausschließlich für Bildschirmdarstellungen nutzen, dann Guck im Menupunkt Image --> Image Size --> Resolution, daß Du die Auflösung auf max. 72 dpi bringst. Mehr macht keinen Sinn, denn Monitore sind physisch sowieso nicht zu mehr in der Lage. 

Angenommen Du willst die Karten für den Druck nutzbar erhalten, dann kannst Du auf noch sinnvolle 250 dpi herunterrechnen lassen. Das Minimum darf 150 dpi nicht unterschreiten, sonst wird die Darstellung schwammig und das Bild bekommt Falschfarben (erkennbar an Blöckchen um Linien und Kanten mit Fehlfarben).

Ansonsten Schau auch, in welchem Format Du es abspeichern willst.  Clubkatze 
hat ja auch die Option "Für Web speichern" genannt. Im Fenster "Optimized" kannst Du ja an einen Kartenausschnit ranzoomen und gucken, wie sich Deine Einstellungen auswirken. Unten links im "Save for Web" Fenster steht auch, wie sich dann die Datenmenge verringert. 

Hat das geholfen? Ansonsten für welches Medium sollen die Daten denn aufbereitet werden?

Grüße,

Semo


----------



## Night Vision Worker (6. August 2004)

..halkt dich an die Tips von MBiker und Clubkatze, dann klappt das auch! 

(ergänzend zu MBiker)

*Unscharf Maskieren:* 
Filter > Sharpen > Unsharp Mask..

*Wechsel zu ImageReady:*
STRG + SHIFT + M

Da du das englische PS hast, wird IR vermutlich nicht auf Deutsch sein:
..unter Optimize (Arbeitspalette) kannst du das Bild mit 70% (fast) ohne Qualitätsverlust verkleinern.

solltest du die Palette nicht finden, öffne sie über: Window > Optimize

Habe so ein Bild mit 1700x1200px auf 600Kb bekommen! 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## da_Dj (6. August 2004)

Je nachdem kann er auch 30-50% nehmen, da ist es meist noch akzeptabel [ob das für die Karten ausreicht kann ich natürlich jetzt nicht sagen].


----------

